# How to glaze or cloud over doll eyes?



## arattin (Jul 18, 2010)

Need some assistance from the good folks at the Haunt Forum. I am creating a zombie baby doll prop and need to glaze or cloud over the the doll's plastic eyes. How best can I accomplish it?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try a nail polish, maybe a finishing coat or translucent type of color. I use it for glazing hot-melt glue corpse teeth.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

arattin, I actually used hot glue to glaze over the eyes of my zombie baby. It gave the effect of not only being semi-translucent, but it also pooled a little around the rims to give a little extra-yuck! Just a thought.


----------



## arattin (Jul 18, 2010)

Badmonkey,
Could you pretty please post a pic or two of your zombie baby, particularly illustrating the eyes?
Thank you!
arattin


----------



## arattin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you very much for the advice Otaku!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You might try doing kind of a white wash over the eye with some watered down acrylic, let dry and then use 2 part epoxy over that. 

2 part epoxy works great for getting a nice wet look for eyes.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Try masking the eyes and spraying with a matte finish clear spray paint or Dullcoat.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I oversprayed some eyes once by accident and thought, "I'll bet denatured alcohol would clean that off." So I got some denatured and a Q-tip and went to work. When I was done, the finish was all gone from the doll eyes and they had that corpsy clouded over effect.

Serendipitous


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Acetone (as in nail polish remover) could also work, depending on the type of plastic the eyes are made of.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

A thin coat of superglue, it tends to dry in random white cloudy pattern.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Absinthe.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

arattin said:


> Badmonkey,
> Could you pretty please post a pic or two of your zombie baby, particularly illustrating the eyes?
> Thank you!
> arattin


My Facebook Page is public. greenwoodhaunt. Check out the Cast of Characters Album. "Baby Zee" has two pix in there!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BadMonkey said:


> My Facebook Page is public. greenwoodhaunt. Check out the Cast of Characters Album. "Baby Zee" has two pix in there!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, Joker! That's her!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I painted doll eyes with some craft glow in the dark paint as well. I think you have to recoat every year or so because it doesn't have alot of umph, but it's still creepy


----------



## arattin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice and that truly creepy baby Zee pic! I have a few spare acrylic eyes and will likely experiment using the techniques that you have suggested. May post the results and include some pics.


----------

